# Аккордеон Excalibur



## SDmitriy (29 Сен 2013)

Обращаюсь к знающим людям! Насколько хорош, по вашему, этот аккордеон? Быть может, кто-то играл на подобном инструменте, какие впечатления? Хотелось бы знать ваше мнение и читать достойные аргументы.


----------



## любитель (2 Окт 2013)

хм. У меня на сарае написано "хрен"... а там дрова. Чему верить? Заходил раз в магазин Аккорд. Перепробовал 3 Скандалли. ( по 500 тыс) понравился ОДИН ( Lx6). Вывод. Надо играть и слушать. Нравится? берите...


----------



## zet10 (2 Окт 2013)

Очередная Китайская подделка!!
Видно пытались закосить под известный итальянский бренд "Exselsior",который на слуху!
Ну любят они называть свои инструменты "замысловатыми " названиями с подрожанием на Европу!
Ну типа Китайских "Farinelli","wolf","pearl river","Paganini" ну и прочей дребедени...
Про качество даже и говорить не нужно,скажем просто ЕГО ТАМ НЕТ!


----------

